# بتروجيت



## غريبه الناس (15 أبريل 2010)

​بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحيه طيبه وبعد

الاخوه الافاضل:
احب ان ابدا كلامي ب حكمه او مقولة سمعتها يوما. فوجدتها تعبر عن ما عجز ان يقوله لسان حالي:

​

*اذا لم تستطع أن تنظر امامك لأن مستقبلك مظلم ولم تستطع أن تنظر خلفك لأن ماضيك مؤلم فانظر إلى الأعلى تجد ربك تجاهك إبتسم... فإن هناك من... يحبك... يعتنى بك... يحميك ... ينصرك... يسمعك ...يراك...انه (( الله)) ما أخد منك إلا ليعطيك...وما ابكاك إلا ليضحكك...وما حرمك الا ليتفضل عليك...وما إبتلاك إلا لانه يحبك..."سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم;*



انا حاصل علي بكالوريوس العلوم 2006 وكنت واخد دورات التفتيش الهندسي ndtبخبره معقوله والاسف مشتغلتش في المجال . فالسنه اللي فاتت كنت مقدم طلب للوزير عن طريق عضو مجلس الشعب والحمد لله صدقت معايا المره دي والعضو اتصل بيا وقالي الوزير مضي ب التعيين والافاده علي طلبك وهيكون فيه امتحان. فهل الامتحان هيكون في التخصص بتاع الدراسه كيمياءاو الفيزياء ولا في مجال التفتيش . انا مش عارف اعمل ايه مبسوط من الفرصه وخايف اضيعها مني انا الاقيت الاخوه المهندسين هنا ويارب يساعدوني! الناس اللي شغالين في بتروجيت او اشتغلوا بنفس الطريقه!



يارب يارب

​


----------



## غريبه الناس (15 أبريل 2010)

اي حدا يتفضل بالرد!!!!!!!






*اذا لم تستطع أن تنظر امامك لأن مستقبلك مظلم ولم تستطع أن تنظر خلفك لأن ماضيك مؤلم فانظر إلى الأعلى تجد ربك تجاهك إبتسم... فإن هناك من... يحبك... يعتنى بك... يحميك ... ينصرك... يسمعك ...يراك...انه (( الله)) ما أخد منك إلا ليعطيك...وما ابكاك إلا ليضحكك...وما حرمك الا ليتفضل عليك...وما إبتلاك إلا لانه يحبك..."سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*


----------



## غريبه الناس (16 أبريل 2010)

في انتظار الرد؟؟؟؟؟ يا رب


----------



## غريبه الناس (16 أبريل 2010)

لله المقلق في الموضوع ان انا مكنتش مقدم cv ولا حاجه توضح الدورات اللي واخدها. ولما اتصلت قالوا صح امتحان لغه وكومبيوتر وتخصص طيب تخصص ايه قال التخصص بتاعك
ولما سئلت ناس شغالين قلقوني اكتر ان شغل بتروجيت مشاريع ومالوش علاقه بتخصصك الدراسه . وقالوا خلاص انت ممكن تمتحن نفس امتحان تخصص مهندسين فلزات شامل و من ضمنه ndt مش عارف بقي هما هيعتبروا التخصص ايه ف انا مقلق واللي يقولي شغل امن صناعي . خد دوره الاوشا 1500 جنيه وحاليا العمليه الماديه مش مسعداني
يعني اذاكر ايه
مش عارف والله عمال ادور وافتح المنتدي هنا برده يمكن حد يساعدني .. ياله خير


----------



## غريبه الناس (16 أبريل 2010)

انا مكنتش مقدم cv موضح الدورات. ده كان طلب تعيين لعضو المجلس. يعني احنا ناس غلابه طلب متقدم زي ما حضراتكوا عارفين طلب نظرا للظروف الاجتماعيه


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
أولا أهنيك على الوظيفة مقدما بأذن الله
ثانيا لا تقلق مش الوزير مصدق عليها أضمنها بأذن الله
ثالثا الشغل ككيميائى موجود فى كل الشركات تقريبا المهم تستفسر من العضو هو التصديق تم بناءا على وظيفة أيه
لأنه حسب علمى أن أى ورقة تصديق لابد أن يكون مكتوب بها المسمى الوظيفى حتى يمضى عليها المسئول و إلا أعتبرت توصية فقط و ليس تصديق كما تقول
وفقك الله


----------



## A_S_2007 (16 أبريل 2010)

يا سيدى الصبر شويه
بص يا هندسه الامتحان بتاع بتروجت عباره عن:
1. امتحان انجليزى عام
2. امتحان كمبيوتر عام
3. امتحان iq
و لازم تنجح فى الامتحانات دى الاول و بعد كده بيتصلوا بيك تانى عشان تعمل مقابله فى الاداره الرئيسيه للشركه و بتجيب معاك فى المقابله كل شهادات التفتيش و بيسألوك فى مجال التفتيش لان ده المجال اللى انت هتشتغل فيه ان شاء الله و متقلقش الامتحانات ان شاء الله سهله و المقابله كمان سهله بس ذاكر طرق التفتيش الاربعه كويس و ان شاء الله خير و على فكره انا مهندس فلزات دفعه 2007 و لما اتخرجت امتحنت و عملت مقابله فى بتروجت و تم تعيينى بالفعل بس دخلت الجيش فى هذا التوقيت و الأن اعمل فى هذا المجال منذ انهائى فترة الجيش
المهندس أحمد حمدى (أعمل فى مجال اللحام و التفتيش الهندسى)


----------



## غريبه الناس (16 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر من القلب اخ صقر واحمد حمدي
والله هو خير . اخ صقرالطلب تاشيره وممضي عليها بالتعيين والافاده زي ما حصل مع الناس الس فاتت في
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152136.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t57339-2.html
والف شكر حضرتك وتحيه لموضوعك في بدر الدين موفق
الا خ العزيز احمد حمدي شكرا علي التوضيح بسابق خبرتك ربنا يخليك
بالنسبه لامتحان التخصص شكرا علي توضيح حضرتك للنقطه دي. طيب ان شاء الله امتحان اللغه والكومبيوتر الاول وبعدين ربنا ييسهل الصبر. يعني الموضوع بياخد وقت قد ايه؟ هل فتره كبيره زي المواضيع اللي فاتت في اللينك. منتظر التواصل ان امكن motasem_ndt البريد الياهوهي .


----------



## غريبه الناس (17 أبريل 2010)

*لو كنت عملت خاطر*

*إذا أردت أن تحلق مع الصقور ...... فلا تضيع وقتك مع الدجاج*


----------



## غريبه الناس (17 أبريل 2010)

نصمت لإنه لدينا الكثير نريد أن نقوله.. فتتزاحم الحروف و تتدافع الكلمات
متجاهلة لقيود الكتمان ، لكنها فجاة تعجز عن الإنطلاق و تقف جامدة عند
رصيف اللسان و تختنق العبارات قبل أن تصل إلى بوابة الشفاه .. حينها
تتراكم انقاض الكلمات إلى أن تصبح جبال من صمت... جبال تحجب ما في القلب
من صرخات... و لكن يبقى صدى واحد يتردد... ف......ي ...داخلي و يلخص كل المناجاة ياااا الله ... هي بلسمي وشفائي من كل الأوجاع و الآهات

عجبت لك زمني عن صحب تساقطت عنهم الحجب في كل يوم قناع يسقط عن وجه كنت تحسبه مخلص .


----------



## ملاواني (23 أبريل 2010)

يارب سهل لكل حد مقدم وبسعي


----------



## Engineerbadr (3 سبتمبر 2010)

انا مهندس احمد بدر ومعى تاشيره ولم يكلمونى ومش عارف اعمل ايه.مكن حد يقولى اسئله معينه فى تخصص الميكاترونكس


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## ميدو ميكا (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا معاك .........


----------

